# EOI with 110 points without Job Offer?



## irfanaly

Hello everyone,

Is it worth to submit EOI with 110 points without Job offer as from last couple of EOI selection, I don't see people selected with 110.

Initially, my consultant told me that I can get points for partner's qualification with IELTS band 5.0 but later I got information from the EOI form that you can claim partner's points with score of 6.5 in IELTS. Since its very tuff for my parter to get 6.5 band in IELTS so i decided to either stop the process here or proceed without partner's qualification point. Currently I am having only 110 points. So just need your help, whether I should proceed or not?

Hope for you kind response.

Regards,
Irfan.


----------



## jilkfree1978

irfanaly said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it worth to submit EOI with 110 points without Job offer as from last couple of EOI selection, I don't see people selected with 110.
> 
> Initially, my consultant told me that I can get points for partner's qualification with IELTS band 5.0 but later I got information from the EOI form that you can claim partner's points with score of 6.5 in IELTS. Since its very tuff for my parter to get 6.5 band in IELTS so i decided to either stop the process here or proceed without partner's qualification point. Currently I am having only 110 points. So just need your help, whether I should proceed or not?
> 
> Hope for you kind response.
> 
> Regards,
> Irfan.



I think its changed now, you need a job offer to get picked,


----------

